# Zmieniłem winzgroze na linuxa. Czemu ??

## Xax

No wlasnie. Takie pytanko. Czemu przesiedliscie sie z windy na linuxa (a dokladniej gentoo) i uzywacie tego pierwszego od swieta (o ile w ogole) ??

W zasadzie to sie dziwie niektorym bo instaluja linuxa po kilka razy (w przypadku gentoo instalacja od podstaw do szybkich nie nalezy  :Laughing: ), konfiguruja, kombinuja po czym cos nie wyjdzie i zaczynaja od nowa i tak po pare razy nie zrazajac sie tym wszystkim. mecza sie godzinami a czasami nawet dniami zeby odpalic jakas gre, skonfigurowac jakies bajery itp itd

natomiast winda instaluje sie szybko, latwo i przyjemnie (??????) i dziala jak burza (do czasu)  :Wink: 

co sprawia zatem ze decydujemy sie na linuxa (gentoo) ??

od siebie powiem ze mnie gentoo zafascynowal i wciagnol (wczesniej mialem red hata i jakos nie bardzo mnie przekonywal do linuxa).

teraz to korzystam tylko z pingwinka a winde odpalam naprawde tylko czasami i na chwile.

p.s. sory jesli temat byl poruszany, nie chcialo mi sie szukac.  :Laughing: 

----------

## C1REX

Wielu zadaje sobie to pytanie, ale nie każdy ma odwagę publicznie o to zapytać. 

odpowiedź: Każdy to robi z innego powodu. 

Trzy najczęstrze to:

 1. Chęć poznania czegoś nowego.

 2. Dziwna nienawiść do M$

 3. Uzależnienie od problemów. (częste u tzw. "power users")

Masa ludzi instaluje linuksa wielokrotnie, bo ma dziwne przyzwyczajenia z windowsa gdzie nie opłacało się szukać przyczyny problemów. 

Innym powodem może być chęć uzyskania optymalnych ustawień, a tym samym maksymalnej wydajności systemu. 

 Niedługo chyba sobie zainstaluję windowsa (2003 lub 98se). Winda służyc mi bedzie jedynie do gier i do AutoCAD-a. 

W planach mam zrobienie ghosta lub kopii systemu. To pozwoli mi na swobodę zmiany systemu plików na partycji z windowsem i wrzucenie dowolnego innego systemu. W każdej chwili będę mógł odzyskać windowsa bez potrzeby ponownej instalacji. 

Poza windowsem w planach mam instalację LFS - w celach edukacyjnych.

----------

## cechor

 *Xax wrote:*   

> No wlasnie. Takie pytanko. Czemu przesiedliscie sie z windy na linuxa (a dokladniej gentoo) i uzywacie tego pierwszego od swieta (o ile w ogole) ??

 

Windows jest nudny  :Razz: 

Pod Linuksem niemam problemu z filmami, jak narazie 100% filmow sie otworzylo bez szukania dodatkowych kodekow

Co to wirusy ?

Wydanie nablizszej poprawki przewidziane jest na przyszly rok ... a IE jest najbezpieczniejszy  :Wink: 

 *Xax wrote:*   

> W zasadzie to sie dziwie niektorym bo instaluja linuxa po kilka razy (w przypadku gentoo instalacja od podstaw do szybkich nie nalezy ), konfiguruja, kombinuja po czym cos nie wyjdzie i zaczynaja od nowa i tak po pare razy nie zrazajac sie tym wszystkim. mecza sie godzinami a czasami nawet dniami zeby odpalic jakas gre, skonfigurowac jakies bajery itp itd

 

Wiekszy trud wieksza chwala   :Very Happy: 

 *Xax wrote:*   

> co sprawia zatem ze decydujemy sie na linuxa (gentoo) ??

 

Wczesniej uzywalem Slackware, na serwer moze byc ale na desktop troche mnie dobijalo szukanie/usupelnianie zaleznosci programow spoza plyty instalacyjnej. Choc wyszlo na dobre ... nauczylem sie czytac dokumentacje  :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

 *Xax wrote:*   

> co sprawia zatem ze decydujemy sie na linuxa (gentoo) ??
> 
> 

 

komunikat "System zostanie za 60 sekund zresetowany" w 5 sekund po zakończeniu instalowania windowsa

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

dla mnie glownym powodoem jest "swoboda" , tutaj , w linuxie moge o wiele wiecej rzeczy dopasowac do moich potrzeb i do indywidualnych upodoban , o wiele wiecej moge zrobic tak jak ja chce , zarzadzanie zasobami takze jest jak dla mnie o wiele lepszem,no i fakt opartosci na wolnym oprogramowaniu , wszystko moge skompilowac ze zrodel , podejrzec , zmienic cos, i to ze windows odpala sie u mnie o wiele dluzej niz gentoo , to mi przychodzi w tej chwili na mysl , ale dluzej juz sie nie zastanawiam  :Smile:  dodam tylko , ze winde takze posiadam , bo nie ma linuxowych odpowiednikow czesci programow ktorych uzywam pod winda (np.reason,cubase,fls,reaktor) a emulacja nie jest jeszcze jak dla mnie w tej chwili na poziomie pozwalajacym calkowicie pozbyc sie windy,po za tym w celach "buisnessowych"  :Smile: 

pozdro:)

----------

## pkrzykowski

No wlasnie. Moja fascynacja zaczela sie od tego ze moglem obejrzec sobie konfiguracje wszystkiego (skrypty), ze system nie proboje myslec za mnie. To bylo na poczatku. Potem (moim zdaniem) genialne (w porownaniu z systemem z Redmond) zarzadzanie uruchomionymi programami, bardzo nieliczne powody do restartu systemu (wlasciwie jajko i kilka pierdol), serwer nie musi miec odpalonego srodowiska graficznego (ciekawe czy systemy MalegoMietkiego beda mialy kiedys taka opcje... :Wink: ), genialne wsparcie dla sprzetu (mocno ulatwiony trouble shooting - kontra "aplikacja <nieznany> wywolala blad w module <nieznany>. Kod bledu: 00000009298."), genialna skalowalnosc, olbrzymia ilosc aplikacji na licencji GNU... Juz sam sie zbubilem  :Wink: 

Podsumowujac: Porzadek, kontrola, jawnosc, kompatybilnosc, otwartosc standardow, niskie obciazenie zasobow przez uslugi (w porownaniu do MS).

To chyba wystarczy by sie zakochac??  :Wink: 

Pawel

----------

## Xax

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Podsumowujac: Porzadek, kontrola, jawnosc, kompatybilnosc, otwartosc standardow, niskie obciazenie zasobow przez uslugi (w porownaniu do MS).
> 
> To chyba wystarczy by sie zakochac??
> ...

 

I wlasnie dlatego sie ozenilem buahahaha.

----------

## _alpha_

hmm... ja kiedys dawno temu mialem doczynienia z linuksem (kde 1.x - o ile sie nie myle - itd.). i wtedy ten system mnie ani troche nie zainteresowal. ale w miare jak granie w 'bele co' przestalo byc intreresujace i zajalem sie programowaniem, sprzetem, wyciskaniem z windowsa 125% wydajnosci  :Wink:  to linux stawal sie coraz sensowniejszym rozwiazaniem  :Twisted Evil: 

i tak po dluuugiej batalii z brakiem miejsca na dysku, ograniczeniami sprzetowymi itp. odpalilem 3 dyskietkowego Brutalware... i od tego dnia linux jest ze mna juz codziennie  :Twisted Evil: 

teraz sie czuje dosyc dziwnie pracujac na windowsie  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## axquan

A ja zacząłem swoją przygodę z powodu propagandy   :Smile:  środowiska linuxowego   , a propagatorem ideii używania linuxa był, uwaga, uwaga, PC World Komputer  :Shocked: . Zainstalowałem sobie chyba SuSE, albo Mandrake, zresztą nie ważne, bo nie o to się pytałeś  :Smile: . A powody? Banalne, wcale nie możliwości dostosowywania do swoich potrzeb, tylko to, że w linuxie jest sporo problemów , podobnie jak w windowsie, ale tutaj mogę je rozwiązać, tam - nie. Jak to powiedział mój brat cioteczny:  "Ty po prostu lubisz sobie życie utrudniać". Jak wcześniej mówił c1rex, to typowe dla {power}-userów    :Laughing: 

Poza tym, w windzie potrzebna mi była masa kodeków do filmów, a z mplayerem ten problem nie istnieje.

----------

## no4b

Uzywam, bo lubie. Uzywam linuxa od 3 lat (miedzy czasie ok pol roku z FreeBSD - polecam, swietny system), uwielbiam w nim konfigurowalnosc, mozliwosc dostrojenia bardzo wielu szczegolow do wslasnych potrzeb.

Windows uzywam wylacznie do grania w day of defeat i czasem w counter-strike, do niczego innego nie jest mi potrzebny.

----------

## Prompty

No to ja podam trzy moje powody 

1.ochrona pamieci ( programowanie w c i c++ ) 

2. chcialem sporbowac czegos nowego ... i darmowego ( taki juz sknera ze mnie ze nie chce wydawac 1k pln na system )

3.ja po prostu lubie dlubac w tym systemie, konfigurowac , przestawiac , szukac , dodawac  ... jak robie emrge cos_tam to czuje takie mile ciarki 

 :Cool: 

----------

## misterLu

U mnie była krótka piłka. Wujek dał mi komputer i powiedział żebym sobie zinstalował Linuxa, więc tak też zrobiłem. Początki były ciężkie, przklinałem ten system, ale nie chciałem dać za wygraną i nie dałem. Teraz nie mam już Windowsów i mam nadzieję ze tak zostanie..

----------

## OBenY

Ja zawsze kombinowalem, by cos poprawic w windzie, by chodzila lepiej, szybckiej, byla bardzoej dostosowana do moich potrzeb. Kumpel kiedys do mnie wpadl i powiedzial, ze fajnym systemem jest Linux, hackerzy z niego korzystaja :> To mnie sie oczy zaswiecily  :Smile:  - bylem mlodziutki. Przez miesiac probowalem zainstalowac Mandrake 6.1 (pazdziernik 1999), nic nie rozumialem, nie wiedzialem co to root, co to mount point, jak sa nazywane dyski itp ... istna rzez. Potem z czasem poznawalem system i przypadl mi do gustu. Dawal max mozliwosci konfiguracji, dostosowanie do potrzeb, zreszta ja lubie sobie utrudniac zycie  :Smile:  No i przewinely mi sie przez komputer takie distro jak: Mandrake, Redhat, Debian, Slackware (nadal uzywam, na serwerach), PLD (na desktopie, serwerach), SuSE, Knoppix (czyli w sumie wiekszosc znanych), ale ze zadna mi nie pasowala, to bylo zrobione inaczej niz mi sie podobalo, tto postanowilem wziac sie za LFS (www.linuxfromscratch.org), dodalem do niego obsluge rpm, takie rozne i powstalo moje wlasne distro ktorego uzywalem przez ponad 1,5 roku bedac bardzo zadowolonym z niego.  Pewnego dnia, chcialem posadzic gcc system na NPTL, ale wykrzaczalo mi sie gcc, cos bylo nie tak, nie mialem zamiaru dochodzic gdzie jest blad ... wiec posadzilem sobie gentoo (doslownie gdzies moze z miesiac temu  :Smile:  ) i system mi sie tak sposobal - robi dokladnie to samo co moj LFS, ale jest mocno zautomatyzowany  :Smile:  Teraz juz wiem, ze Gentoo zostanie ze mna na DLUZEJ  :Smile: 

A czemu uzywam Linuksa ?

Bezpieczenstwo, brak wirusow,

Wygoda, Hackerski charakter - fajny do developingu, szybkosc dzialania, skalowalnosc, elastycznosc, stabilnosc, "sieciowosc", wzgledy estetyczne  :Smile: - KDE ruzlez  :Smile: , fakt, ze nie uzywam Micro$hit's Windows, choc i tak mam na dysku  :Sad:  wiele innych, ktoreych sobie przypomniec nie moge. Fakt, ze system mi tak pasuje, ze jezeli nie wydazy sie jakas rewolucja, to chyba zostane przy Linuksie na dlugi czas  :Smile: 

----------

## Xax

i znowu temat jest na topie   :Surprised: 

----------

## singaya

Witam

U mnie historia z linuxem zaczela sie w momencie jak wpadlem w manie posiadania wszystkiego legalnie. Przestalem szukac piratow (gier) i ograniczylem sie do tytulow sprzedawanych z gazetami. Oczywiscie cudow nie oczekiwalem. Czasami poprostu musialem zagrac. Ale za to wszelkie aplikacje uzytkowe mialem badz freeware badz open source. Jedynym ograniczeniem byl dla mnie windows. Swego czasu kupilem windowsy 95 za grosze, ale z czasem nie dalo sie juz wiele na nich zrobic. Dlatego sprobowalem linuxa. Bodajze Mandrake wersja 6.cos (wczesniej byly male proby z redhatem 5). Topornie to szlo. Zero pojecia o systemie, o aplikacjach. Instalowalem wszystko, potem okazywalo sie, ze miejsca nie mam na nic innego. Trzeba bylo grzebac i grzebac. Jak juz kilka osob powiedzialo, szukalem problemow;) Przewijaly sie przez moje rece rozne dystrybucje. Ale zawsze pojawial sie ten sam problem. Programy blyskawicznie stawaly sie nieaktualne, a ja wszystko chcialem miec najnowsze. Problem byl z tym, ze nie zawsze byly dostepne RPM-y, a kompilowanie ze zrodel bylo problematyczne pod wzgledem odinstalowywania Trzeba bylo trzymac skonfigurowane zrodla, a to duza strata miejsca jak dla mnie. Pewnego dnia uslyszalem na linuxnews.pl o gentoo. Sprobowalem... okazalo sie nie takie trudne (instalacja), konfiguracja rowniez (wszystko bylo takie czytelne). No i portage... nie widze lepszego systemu obslugi aplikacji (czy jak to tam sie nazywa).  Gentoo mam najdluzej ze wszystkich systemow (juz ponad 1,5 roku).  I jak na razie nie mam zamiaru sie przenosic na nic innego. Jest to rowniez system, ktory przetrwal najdluzej bez przeinstalowania (ostatni raz we sierpniu). Pozdrawiam

----------

## badzio

ja linuxem zainteresowalem sie po artykule w ktoryms z CHIPow (dawno, dawno temu). poczatki to byl redhat (bodajze wersja 5.0), pozniej kolejne kapelusiki... powod dla ktorego w ogole korzystalem z linuxa?

1) cos nowego

2) przyszlosc

3) alternatywa dla windows (zwykla ludzka przekora)

4) darmocha  :Cool: 

pozniej czas studiow, akademik, internet. dochodza laborki, ktore trzeba robic pod linuxem i tutaj okazuje sie ze wiekszosc ludzi ma problemy a ja nie - kurcze, co za satysfakcja  :Very Happy:  no i czasem potrzeba szybkiego skorzytania z netu, a tu wylaczony komp - ine musze mowic, ze szybkosc odpalania linuxa w trybie tekstowym a szybkosc odpalania windowsa - nie ma co porownywac:)

jakies 1.5 roku temu qmpel bardziej niz ja oblatany w sieciach i linuxach, powiedzial mi o gentoo (konkretnie to podeslal link to gentoo.pl i gentoo.org) - a mialem wtedy wlasnie kolejnego kapelusika i problemy z updateowaniem systemu i dogrywaniem nowych aplikacji. no i ciagle klopoty z KDE (potrafil w dziwnych momentach sie wykrzaczac)

na poczatku nie powiem - bylo ciezko. w glownej mierze popzrez moja niecierpliwosc i nieuwage (np przeczytanie ze sieciowka to Realtek8039 zamiast 8129 czy jakos tak). no i raz w ramach testow, ustawilem sobie flage ~x86, do tego bardzo agresywne flagi USE i updatowalem system (gcc/kernel/X/kde). ale niezrazony przeinstalowalem, teraz troszke uwazniej i rozsadniej nim zarzadzam - wzsytko chodzi rewelacyjnie. system chodzi bez przeinstalowania ok 10m-cy, sluzy mi do pracy - aplikacje netowe (html/php/jsp) oraz do rozrywki - nie wiem czy tylko mi, ale kazdy film odpala mi sie bez problemu, a pod winda z niektorymi mialem problemy (ciagla zonglerka kodekami). System przezyl nawet zmiane procka (z duron 700 na duron 1.4) oraz plyty (chipset SiS na Via) - zalezalo mi na czasie, poczatkowy update systemu ograniczyl sie jedynie do rekompilacji jadra - w tym samym momencie win2k nawet nie chcial powstac  :Razz: 

Aktualnie mam gentoo na dwoch kompach (na jednym pracuje non-stop - serwer), ponadto zainstalowalem go dwom laikom (brat i qmpel) i sa zachwyceni stabilnoscia i mechanizmem emerge

ofkoz windy nie wyrzucilem - glowny powod to brak pewnych aplikacji pod linuxa, jak np origin czy pewne aplikacje dla chemikow oraz koniecznosc tworzenia czasem programow w .Net. po prostu wychodze z zalozenia, ze to komputer ma pomagac czlowiekowi a nei czlowiek komputerowi  :Laughing: 

ps jedna z najwazniejszych zalet linuxa oraz gentoo - wsparcie innych uzytkownikow, zwlaszcza fora na gentoo.org i gentoo.pl. thx

----------

## misterLu

Właśnie zainstalowałem Windows XP mojej mamie na kompie. Zwyczaj mam taki, ze nazwa kompa jest taka, jak imie użytkownika. Tak więc komp nazwałem 'ania'. Podczas instalacji chciałem dodać użytkownika 'ania' ale okazało się to nie_możliwe   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Nie wiem co ma nazwa kompa do nazwy użytkownika, ale powyższy jest kolejnym minusem na konto Windowsów. (choć ma swoje plusy)

----------

## zytek

... bo ma fajne logo.. ;]

----------

## misterLu

 *zytek wrote:*   

> ... bo ma fajne logo.. ;]

 

 :Question:  co ma fajne logo  :Question: 

----------

## OBenY

Gentoo, a co ?  :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

W zasadzie chodziło mi o Tuxa, a Gentoo.. to po prostu kolejna dystrybucja, dająca nowe możliwości i zabijająca linuksową nudę  :Wink: 

A zaczynałem od Mandarynki 6.2 (albo 6.1) Helios z PC World Komputer.. to był etap, gdy na windowsie zrobiłem dużo i chciałem czegoś nowego, chciałem więcej, chciałem móc grzebać  :Wink:  Tia. i jak coś popsułem to reinstall  :Wink:  To były czasy  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Helios to byl 6.1 tez od niego zaczalem  :Smile: 

Pobodki mialem tez podobne  :Smile: 

----------

## zalun

Zawsze chciałem mieć coś innego niż Windows - pod DOS byla nawet jakas nakładka graficzna (jakoś na G), ale się nie przyjęła. Praca w trybie tekstowym nie była przyjemna.

Do Linuksa przekonało mnie używanie Uniksa na Sunach (jako student). Mieliśmy w kole naukowym Linuksa - chyba Slackware, którego "serwował" nam jeden z członków (dość słaby hardware - Netscape powodował znaczące obciążenie, dlatego często po prostu chodził jako maszynka do odpalania dużych komputerów uniwersyteckich i do przeglądania .dvi z LaTeX).

Zaczynałem od Debiana 1.3 na P133 (jak on sie nazywal? potato byl chyba pozniej), po pewnym czasie przesiadłem sie na Windows, ze względu na aplikacje graficzne.

A potem (2 lata chyba) znowu Linuks, tym razem Aurox na laptopie. Od października gentoo - pewnie wszyscy wiedzą dlaczego (portage i te sprawy z instalowaniem od zera).

----------

## sir_skiner

uwielbiam takie watki  :Razz: 

1. z  nudow - windows jest taki nijaki, niejasny i ogolnie bleh!

2. jestem power-user, nie  godpower-user - jak mam problem to lubie miec swiadomosc ze moge go rozwiazac

3. linux to.... sami wiecie

 :Cool: 

a czemu gentoo? a jeszcze nie wiem bo  dopiero stawiam bootstrap  :Laughing:   ale duzo dobrego o nim czytalem... 

btw. robie bootstrap  a pisze to [zgadnijcie spod jakiego distro] w gnome w firebirdzie i gra mi xmms i za to kocham linuksa  :Cool: 

----------

## ai

hmm no to widze ze tu wszyscy juz sie bawia linuksem pare lat ;] a ja mialem mojego pierwszego linuksa 8 miesiecy temu ;] Po tym jak dostalem stale lacze po prostu tak mi sie zaczelo nudzic siedzenie przy kompie no to zaczelo sie szukanie czegos ciekawego ;] I tak trafilem na Debiana Woodiego, ktorego nie zainstalowalem bo nieczailem dselect'a a pozniej slackware - 5 miesiecy uzywania, meki z powiazaniami, nocy przed dokumentacja itp. Pozniej udalo mi sie tego Debiana zainstalowac ;] No i pewnego dnia cos szukalem i znalazlem opis instalacji gentoo... pozniej przeczytalem ten 'manifest' o jego zaletach ;] i mam gentoo od 2 miechow ;] Chcialbym zauwazyc ze przez 8 miesiecy nie korzystalem z windy po co innego niz kazza (jak by kiedys ktos z was widzial to cudo pod linuksa to dajcie znac ;] ). Chociaz jak by mozna sadzic start mialem no dosc ciezki chyba ;]

Tak a teraz dlaczego nie windows : 

1. Bo sie wiesza !!

2. Ile ja sie nameczylem czasami przez ta niestabilnosc

3. Bo po pewnym czasie uzytkowania staje sie po prostu 'wrakiem'

4. Bo nie mam Office'a odkad mam nowego kompa

5. ehh za duzo tych wad po prostu ;]

----------

## sir_skiner

ja ok 10 miesiecy

mdk 9.0 niezly ale co ja wtedy o linuksiie  wiedziialem

aurox9.1 -  sam nie wiem

xxx9.1 - super - duzo mi dal radosci, wiedzy i satysfakcji, ale te zaleznosci  :Confused: 

i niebawem gentoo [1 raz mi sie naped dvd przydal a mam go  prawie 3 lata i 8  miesiecy, byl w 1szym moim kompie]  i znow mam to  poczucie swojej marnosci wobec linuksa. czy to kiedys mija?

----------

## tux1988

Ja mam Linuksa mniej więcej od 4 miechów, a tak naprawdę PRAGNĽŁEM go posiadać od bardzo dawna. Kompa mam od 2 lat (Kiedy miałem kompa z 64KB RAMu  :Very Happy: ), a Linuksem interesuję się od kilku lat. I włanie gdzie tak 4 miechy temu co mnie wzięło, no i zassałem Mandarynkę 9.2. Syfiasta troche była (9.1 lepsza). Potem Debian (Knoppix 3.1) chyba przez 1 dzień, a teraz mam Gentoo 2004.0. "Instalacja" "suchego" systemu trwała koło 2 dni, potem męczyłem się z pół tygodnia z X'ami i KDE, ale już działa. Potem problemy z ALSš (teraz mam OpenSound), kompilacja dodatkowego oprogramowania. Teraz wszystko chodzi jak należy, system razem z KDE uruchamia się ok. 35 sek. (moja Winda XP - około 1,5 min, a Mandarynka koło 2 min) i jestem zadowolony. Na razie nie mam zamiaru zmieniać systemu na inny. A Winda została bo czasem w niej w co zagram albo progs'a w Delphi walnę (C/C++ Lepsze  :Very Happy:  ), no i reszta rodziny jedzi windš.

P.S. Sory za tak długi i nudny post   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pepek

Ja przerzuciłem się na Linuksa ok 5 miesięcy temu i od tej pory pokochałem ten system. Od dwóch miesięcy już nawet nie mam windy na moim kompiku. Na razie jeszcze jadę na podrasowanej mandarynie 9.2 Blue Hawk, ale już kompiluję Gentoo.

Pozdrówki.

P.S. Do ai: istnieje kazaa na linusia, nazywa się gift z wtyczką fasttrack i graficzną nakładką Apollon. Jest to prostsze w obsłudze od Kazyy i równie funkcjonalne (przynajmniej u mnie śmiga jak burza, a widzę że w portage'u też to jest).

----------

## ai

Pepek: ale ona korzysta z kazaa-network ? Bo wlasnie o to chodzi ze tam jest srednio 3 miliony uzytkownikow ;]

----dopisane------

o ja pierdole faktycznie ;] Wielkie dzieki, normalnie :* 

ide wywalic windowsa (fajnie bede mial 4 giga miejsca wiecej ) ;]

----------

## Poe

Co mnie przyciągnęło do Linuksa? swooda działania i konfigurowania dla własnych potrzeb. robie system pod siebie, a nie jak często bywa siebie pod system. Co do Gentoo. to jest moja trzecia dystrybucja (wczesniej był MDK 9.1 a potem PLD 1.0). Namówił mnie (chwała mu za to) C1rex, gdy współczuł mi jak męczyłem sie z kompilacjami na PLD (uwielbiam kompilować..), gdyz system był stary, to musiałem instalować dodatkowo 15 różnych pakietów i 20 uaktualnien by skompilować sobie coś.. Tu jest inaczej. Może podstawowa instalka gentoo szybka nie jest, ale dobra i procentuje na przyszłość...

pozdrawiam

ps

W ogole styczność z Linuksem na mym kompie mam od 6.12.2003, takze niezbyt długo, ale wydaje mi się, ze jak na tak krótk okres sporo sie nauczyłem (jeszcze mnóstwo przedemną). Czemu tak? przypisuje to swojemu nastawieniu do tej całej sprawy i pomocy różnych osób..

----------

## sekretarz

Ja uwielbiam Gentoo za to że moge w nim wszystko zrobic pod swoje poterzeby. Windows jest ograniczony, bo daje mozliwosc tylko nalozenia themes'a i to wszystko. W debianie nie ma flag USE, wiec nie da sie go uzywać (przy instalacji samby instaluje mi xfree  :Wink:  ). Nad slackiem duzo zabawy jest, trzeba dopieszczac system, co nieraz jest bardzo ciekawym zajeciem  :Smile: . o PLD juz nie wspominajac, pakiety lepsze od debiana, ale to rpm  :Razz: , poza tym za duzo smiesznych automagicznych kreatorow (dzieki ktorym podczas instalacji sobie wszytkie dane wywalilem z dysku). Red hata nie uzywalem, nie znam go  :Razz: . 

Gentoo ma wady jak i zalety. Wedlug mnie zalet jest wiecej, dlatego uruchomilem go juz na 5 kompach i  przymierzam sie do kolejnych wdrozen.  :Smile: 

----------

## axquan

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> Ja uwielbiam Gentoo za to że moge w nim wszystko zrobic pod swoje poterzeby. Windows jest ograniczony, bo daje mozliwosc tylko nalozenia themes'a i to wszystko. 
> 
> 

 

Trochę się mylisz. W windzie można bardzo dużo rzeczy pozmieniać, nawet dostosowywać system pod użytkownika, tyle, że cały szkopuł tkwi w tym, że takie modyfikacje nie zostały zapewnione przez samego prodcenta, a jednynie przez programy z trzeciej ręki. Na windowsa jest na prawdę bardzo dużo dobrych programów, w tym także i darmowych, ale ja po prostu nie miałem siły ich nadzorować. Tak, nadzorowanie to chyba dobre słowo, bo winda nie ma tak dobrego systemu aktualizacji jak choćby gentoo (który w tej dziedzinie przoduje nawet wśród linuxów). Każdy program trzeba było aktualizować z osobna, a jak się ma ich powiedzmy 30-40, to przejrzenie stron projektów zajmuje sporo czasu. 

Więc problemem nie jest sama konfigurowalność, ale sposób w jaki się ją osiąga.

PS. Napisałem to tylko tak dla sprostowania, bo zaczyna mnie z lekka denerwować mitologizacja linuxa, jaki to on wielki i wspaniały. Nie zawsze to jest prawda i w wielu dziedzinach Windows jest lepszy (lub inaczej, programy na windowsa są lepsze). Ale i tak używam linuxa, bo według mnie niczego lepszego nie wymyślono, a przynajmniej nie znam lepszej alternatywy   :Very Happy: 

Pozdro

----------

## zytek

(oj zaraz rozpocznie się mały flame war chyba.. ;> lepiej wróćmy do tematu;> )

----------

## muchar

 *axquan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trochę się mylisz. W windzie można bardzo dużo rzeczy pozmieniać, nawet dostosowywać system pod użytkownika, tyle, że cały szkopuł tkwi w tym, że takie modyfikacje nie zostały zapewnione przez samego prodcenta, a jednynie przez programy z trzeciej ręki.

 

Zgadzam się! Wspomnij jeszcze o ich cenie, a także o tym jak bardzo potrafią zdewastować system.

----------

## L1

heh moja histora wyglada dosc ciekawie:

najpierw (grudzien 2002) kupilem mdk z linux+ extra bardzo mi sie podobal (mialem modem) gdy zainstalowli mi stale loncze to zassalem pld (marzec 2003) zainstalowalem ale jak to po red hatopodobnych bywa mialem okropne problemy zalewalem postami ich liste dyskusyjna i jakos to dzialalo  :Smile:  potem wziolem sie za slacka (kwiecien/maj 2003) calkiem spox w koncu (czerwiec 2004) zaczelem robic cos wlasnego na podstawie LFS (vampire-linux) troche na tym siedzialem (poczatek kwietnia) postanowilem zbudowac sobie gentoo  :Razz:  i jestem teraz na nim (wlasnie jedzie upgrade)  :Smile:  i jest ok. A ze mam jeszcze czas (mlody jestem [1 gimn]) to moze poekperymentuje z innymi ale gentoo zaoszczedzilo u mnie na dobre.

PS. stawialem tez debiana ale na 1 dzien bo mi sie niespodobal (nielubie rozdrabniania) wiec wypad  :Smile: 

PS2. a to tak zebyscie sie mnie nieczepiali http://www.linuxweb.cyb3r.org/viewtopic.php?p=74663#74663 http://www.linuxweb.cyb3r.org/viewtopic.php?p=74684#74684

chcialem jeszcze dodac ze raczej was smieciami niebede zazucac i starac sie odpowiadac.

----------

## raaf

tak gdzies slyszalem i wydaje mi sie to prawda, ze ciezko jest zmienic widowsa na linuxa, ale zmienic linuxa na windowsa to juz sie nie da.  :Smile: 

----------

## L1

 *raaf wrote:*   

> tak gdzies slyszalem i wydaje mi sie to prawda, ze ciezko jest zmienic widowsa na linuxa, ale zmienic linuxa na windowsa to juz sie nie da. 

 hmm mi bylo latwo heh mialem winde do granie i nagle przestalo mi sie chciac grac siedzialem juz z 2 michy bez findy odpalilem cfdisk i sie kapnelem ze partycja zostalo to wyjmuje dysk z servera przenosze dane i usuwa partycje z winda zlonczam partycje i wio z slax'a (jak sie jeszcze live slack zwal) :> i niezmienie na nic mojego linuksika   :Smile:  a jak mnie bieze na gierki to daje w ET i Q3 (niezadobrz mi to wychodzi zawsze obrywam [zabuzone zdolnosci motoryczne]) i np supertux foobilard frozen-bubble itd.

----------

## sekretarz

 *axquan wrote:*   

>  *sekretarz wrote:*   Ja uwielbiam Gentoo za to że moge w nim wszystko zrobic pod swoje poterzeby. Windows jest ograniczony, bo daje mozliwosc tylko nalozenia themes'a i to wszystko. 
> 
>  
> 
> Trochę się mylisz. W windzie można bardzo dużo rzeczy pozmieniać, nawet dostosowywać system pod użytkownika, tyle, że cały szkopuł tkwi w tym, że takie modyfikacje nie zostały zapewnione przez samego prodcenta, a jednynie przez programy z trzeciej ręki. Na windowsa jest na prawdę bardzo dużo dobrych programów, w tym także i darmowych, ale ja po prostu nie miałem siły ich nadzorować. Tak, nadzorowanie to chyba dobre słowo, bo winda nie ma tak dobrego systemu aktualizacji jak choćby gentoo (który w tej dziedzinie przoduje nawet wśród linuxów). Każdy program trzeba było aktualizować z osobna, a jak się ma ich powiedzmy 30-40, to przejrzenie stron projektów zajmuje sporo czasu. 
> ...

 

1. Nie da się tak ustawić windowsa jak programy w linuxie, nie tylko ze względu na otwartość kodu, lecz zastosowanie plików konfiguracyjnych, a nie zawiłych rejestrów

2. Windowsowego menedzera pakietów w ogóle bym nie sklasyfikował jako menedzer pakietów, raczej ich usuwacz:)

3. Windows jest różny od linuxa, nie można jednoznacznie powiedzieć windows fuj, linux cacy. Nikt tu nie chce mitologizować linuxa.

4. Programy są lepsze, ponieważ popatrz jakie środki finansowe ida na rozwój oprogramowania pod windowsem, a jakie pod linuxem (często nie ma tych środków  :Smile:  )

5. Ostatnim zdaniem przyczysz całej wypowiedzi  :Smile: 

----------

## axquan

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Nie da się tak ustawić windowsa jak programy w linuxie, nie tylko ze względu na otwartość kodu, lecz zastosowanie plików konfiguracyjnych, a nie zawiłych rejestrów
> 
> 2. Windowsowego menedzera pakietów w ogóle bym nie sklasyfikował jako menedzer pakietów, raczej ich usuwacz:)
> ...

 

Echhh, czy ja już pisałem, że nie chce wywoływać żadnych flejmów? nie? no to mówię  :Smile: 

To co napisałeś jest oczywiście prawdą, dogłębne zmiany w windowsie są bardzo trudne, czasami wręcz niemożliwe, ale nie zmienia to faktu, że jednak da się zmienić windowsa, czasami nie do poznania w wyglądzie i w zachowaniu (dawno nie używałem tego w windzie i zapomniało mi się jak nazywał się ten program/programy). Oczywiście nie można nagle pracować sobie wygodnie w windowsie pod konsolą, nie mniej zmiana konfiguracji jest możliwa.

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Windows jest różny od linuxa, nie można jednoznacznie powiedzieć windows fuj, linux cacy. Nikt tu nie chce mitologizować linuxa.
> 
> 

 

Znowu masz rację, ale nie pełną  :Smile:  Cały czas mitologizujemy linuxa wychwalając jego zalety, oczywiście większość użytkowników linuxa nie ma cech marketingowców i często gęsto mówi o jego wadach, ale w głebi duszy nadal uważamy, że linux jest najlepszy, a o niektórzych jego wadach po prostu nie myślimy, albo zwalamy to na brak pieniędzy, młode środowisko, brzydką pogode, cokolwiek.

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Programy są lepsze, ponieważ popatrz jakie środki finansowe ida na rozwój oprogramowania pod windowsem, a jakie pod linuxem (często nie ma tych środków  )
> 
> 

 

A pomyślełeś o otwartym oprogramowaniu pod windowsa? A o programach freeware? Tego naprawdę jest cała masa.

A to, że na programy z otwartym kodem idzie mała kasa jest w pewnym sensie winą samych twórców, bo oni chcą pracować dla dobra społeczeństwa bez względu na to, czy im za to płacą, czy nie. A jak sam ESR powiedział, to, że za swój program nie dostajesz pieniędzy nie zwalnia cię od tego, żebyś nie starał się go uczynić jak najlepszym.

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Ostatnim zdaniem przyczysz całej wypowiedzi 

 

Nie prawda :-p . Ja nigdzie nie napisałem, że windows jest do bani a linux jest the best, bardzo dużo osób ceni sobie cechy windowsa i chwała im za to, bo gdyby na świecie nie było windowsa byłoby strasznie nudno i nie było by gdzie programów z zamkniętnym kodem sprzedawać (wiem, że są taki pod linuxa, ale jak dużo osób je kupuje...)

----------

## MelGarga

Mysle, ze naprawde ciekawym spostrzezeniem jest to, ze Linuksa instaluje sie (wielu ludzi instaluje) by sobie utrudnic zycie. Cos w tym jest... Moze chodzi o zwykly, atawistyczny pociag do majsterkowania, eksperymentowania.

Nie bede oryginalny jesli powiem, ze sam cenie w Linuksie swego rodzaju "wolnosc".

Przed calkowitym pozbyciem sie Windows powstrzymuje mnie jeszcze pare rzeczy: 1) malo efektownych gier pod Linuksa (tak naprawde malo gram, ale nie lubie miec swiadomosci, ze cos jest dla mnie niedostepne  :Wink: ), 2) nie do konca wspaniala kompatybilnosc z MS Office, 3) problemy z najnwoszym sprzetem (moje dlugie boje z S-ATA...).

A co do historii - najpierw byl chyba RedHat (prawdopodobnie cos kolo 7.0  :Wink: ), potem chwilowo Debian, nastepnie naprzemiennie RH i Mandrake (lubie zmiany  :Wink: ). Uzywalem tez Auroksa. Teraz przyszedl czas na Gentoo. Na poczatku zainteresowala mnie "filozofia" instalacji programow itp., a potem okazalo sie, ze tylko Gentoo jestem wstanie zainstalowac na moim dysku S-ATA.

Pozdrawiam

P.S. Chcialbym sie tym postem przywitac z forumowiczami  :Smile: 

----------

